# Novatec Extreme J233 Carbon Clincher



## jblodge (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these wheels? 
http://www.bdopcycling.com/Wheels-Clinchers.asp


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a set of Ligero wheels that I am pretty sure use the same rims. Different hubs and builder of course.

The rims are decent. They are not super light, I think they're around 460g, but they are reasonably stiff. The carbon wrap is a bit lumpy on mine where it overlaps but it's not a functional problem and you have to look close to see it. I suspect mine were early production version- I got them three or so years ago.

The hubs are probably Joytech, which are serviceable but not high end quality. Bdop is active on other forums and seems like a reputable guy.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

1919 grams total, too heavy.


----------



## jblodge (Jan 11, 2010)

cmg, you must be looking at the first pair. The J233's are the third wheelset down on the page and weight 1639g


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

yeap i was looking at the wrong one 1639 is much better. But the rim is a carbon/alum sandwhich, not too bad shimano uses that config on the dura ace wheelset. Consider SOUL C4.0 carbon clincher http://www.bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=15 similar weight, full carbon rim with a rider weight limit of 210lb for about the same price. the front wheels are similar in weight but the rear of the SOUL is lighter. Suspect the hubs are from the same factory.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I've never really understood the point of a carbon 33mm rim with a wheel weight of 1600+ grams - lots of alloy rims around that depth as strong, lighter, cheaper...


----------

